# To Book Return Or Not ?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Husband and i are off to France mid may and car/mh 2 adults is £23.50, we normally book return but somjetimes we like a day or 2 less or a day or 2 more,was wondering if any of you ever book on way and just turn up at the ferry terminal, in previous years we have turned up early or late and paid over the odds to change our booking, what do youthink?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think the reason you pay over the odds is because, if you haven't made a booking and just turn up th Ferry Company has you "by the short and curlies" so to speak, knowing that it's unlikely that you'll (a) turn round and extend your holiday or (b) Sit in the terminal for several days and get a better deal.

If you just want to be flexible and pay only for an outward journey you'd be better off phoning them a few days before you want to return & booking it then.

If, having booked a return trip, you then find you want to change the day, the Company will probably only charge you £20-ish or equivalent to change.,

Or get a "flexi-type" return ticket eg a Sea France multi trip Carnet.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have only ever once booked a return ferry crossing , and then had to change it as i had to have an operation before the end of our trip. Good thing is it only cost £5 to do so. Never turn up and get a ferry home unless you have loads of DOSH.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

I only ever book one-way. The flexibility it gives me is worth the extra few pounds. I have noticed that weekends are much more expensive. Early Monday morning is often v. reasonable. Book on-line once you get to Calais. (Can you do that on the ferries, I only use the tunnel)


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you have breakdown insurance either on it's own or as part of your vehicle insurance I have a feeling that with certain companies there is a requirement for you to have a return ferry booked.
I'm not 100% certain about this but when we had a breakdown in France this September the first question that RAC France asked me was the date of our return.
In theory I suppose that you could just give them a date anyway as they would not know or probably ask about ferry details.

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We Never book a return, Day before we are due to get to port we phone and book and it is usually same price as if you booked a week or so in advance.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always book online a few days before.... 
Then for return journey do the same..
Turned up early several times and never been refused a crossing..


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We have just returned from our first trip abroad and booked a return tunnel crossing returning Saturday 23rd Oct. We actually turned up a day early because we were a bit worried about the fuel situation. We checked in at 10.20am and were told it would cost us an extra 123 euro for the next two crossings (we had already paid £78) pressed the help button and must admit I started shouting a bit. I asked which crossing I could get at no extra charge and was told 12.20 pm. I said we would go for that one, they said hang on whilst they changed the screen, then lo and behold the 11.20 and 11.50 crossings came up again, this time with no extra charge.

edited to try to remove the emoticion where "8" should be, can't do it for some reason!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Always book return and make the return crossing flexible (Sea France). Then only have to pay a small amount to change providing the new crossing is in the same band as the old. However, I see Norfolk line charge £20. to amend bookings.


----------

